

Wow, too good to be true - drac89
https://youtu.be/m59H11iUcIE

======
jhallenworld
There are some more details on their kickstarter page, but not much:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1152958674/the-
sensel-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1152958674/the-sensel-morph-
interaction-evolved)

I'm curious about the durability.. for example, do the sensors become
permanently deformed? I suppose you could compensate for this to some degree
in software.

I'm wondering if you can convert a capacitive sensor into a pressure sensor by
putting a conductive array on a springy material.

When is the transparent version coming so that it can be used for a touch
screen?

------
gus_massa
The original title is better: "You Can Use A Real Paintbrush With This “Sensel
Trackpad”"

